# What did you do today?



## havasu

This is always an interesting topic to let members find out what is going on in your personal lives.

Me...I helped my son all day working on a couple of jeeps he has. We went to an exclusive jeep junkyard an hour away, and brought a big arse truck with us. 

We scored a family style roll bar, some dashboard parts, heater controls, and another hood latch.


----------



## Kdawg3030

I went to school then had a wrestling dual and won *♂


----------



## Kdawg3030

I didn't mean to post that male thing


----------



## frodo

congrats on the win


----------



## havasu

I'm sitting in the house with that stupid flu!


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> I'm sitting in the house with that stupid flu!


sorry to hear that, drink a bottle of nyquil crawl under the covers and sweat it out


----------



## havasu

I like your thinking. That is exactly what I will be doing in a few minutes.


----------



## frodo

how you feeling ? still all yucked up ?


----------



## havasu

Yeah, trying to get better but everytime i read something from Neal, i get nausiated again!


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> Yeah, trying to get better but everytime i read something from Neal, i get nausiated again!


typical liberal..


----------



## frodo

what happen ? house repair and plumbing are off the net ?

somebody for get to pay the electric bill ?


----------



## havasu

It appears we had a problem on the Groupbuilder sites. I texted Angie, she got on it, made some calls, and it was back up an hour later.


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> It appears we had a problem on the Groupbuilder sites. I texted Angie, she got on it, made some calls, and it was back up an hour later.


i saw angie ''liked'' the plumbers cross that i made for chris and his wife
ask her if she wants one, i'll get around to it a week or 3,


----------



## havasu

I'm impressed with the solder joints myself.


----------



## frodo

soldered from the back, less noticeable


----------



## bluesoda

I installed suspension lift kit on my son's pickup truck.


----------



## havasu

I replaced my dead TV with a new Samsung curved 65" UHD 4K beast. Man, are they brilliant sets.


----------



## PCAdmin

I'm off to see a divorce lawyer. That's what I got going on this afternoon.


----------



## havasu

I hope not her attorney?


----------



## PCAdmin

Nope, mine.


----------



## havasu

Glad the outcome was good Austin!


----------



## PCAdmin

It was. I know I'm not going to get the kids but she won't, or at least shouldn't be able to keep them away from me.


----------



## havasu

Good news for sure.


----------



## PCAdmin

It is! 

Today I have a doc appointment. Should be fun as always.


----------



## havasu

You always have the fun!


----------



## PCAdmin

That I do. The appointment went well. He's keeping me on the meds that work so hopefully no more issues caused by meds. I do have to go get a blood test this Saturday but that's pretty typical.


----------



## Marder

Create some video for my store


----------



## Lukaz21

In college I studied explained video and other information connect to camera and photo. Animation can help make even the most complex ideas easy for anyone to comprehend; all without having them reading through a dry list of features and benefits on a static web page. An explainer video is the perfect tool to sit at the top of your Sales Funnel to get peoples attention and start their buying journey.


----------

